
Join the Movers & Shakers of Silicon Valley - karlzt
http://letslunch.com/
======
pjy04
Just like Thursday Lunch in Santa Monica <http://promenade.thursdaylunch.com/>

~~~
alain94040
Hum, is there some kind of algorithm that tries to match people together?

